

Torrent from your browser - Prefinem
http://alphareign.com/client

======
mschuster91
Who uses torrents these days? Come on the obvious application for torrents is
filesharing, but thats too damn risky these days.

~~~
switch33
Your joking right?

~~~
mschuster91
No, but I live in Germany, where using torrents for anything related to file-
sharing is likely to get yourself one of these nasty pay-up-or-else letters.
Legal use of BT in Germany is near to not-existing, except for distributing
open source or open data stuff.

~~~
Prefinem
You should look into BT VPN

~~~
mschuster91
Or just use one-click-hosting and streaming websites.

------
3825
Is it for Windows only?

~~~
Prefinem
For the time being, yes. If you have a headless torrent system for Linux or
Mac that you would like, let me know

